# when to check litter



## Myke (Apr 5, 2012)

Finally after 10 months of unsuccessful breeding, I have confirmed kits. They were born late last night or this morning. I can't tell how many yet as they are covered with hay and bunny fur. How long do I wait before checking for any dead and count how many are alive? My dear wife took library books back and accidentally took my Storeys Book back so I can't refresh my memory. Should I wait a day or two or longer?
Thanks 
Myke


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Apr 5, 2012)

I check as soon as I find the litter. I don't normally get an absolute head count, but I do feel around for dead kits and peanuts so I can get them out of the box.


----------



## PinkFox (Apr 5, 2012)

i give a quick check as i find theyve bene born, then again a few hours later (to make sure shes done) the few hours later check i take them out of the box and get a proper head count, make sure theres no deads, and that theres no left over afterbirths ect and then make sure thyeve got some fur under them put them back and cover then mack over. then i do spot checks a couple of times a day the first week (to make sure noones been dragged out of the nest) and a full hands on check once a day (to make sure no losses that day) then as their eyes start opening i pretty much check them whenever because i start handling realy handling them as soon as the eyes open and ther epast that seriously delicate stage.

generally i also play it by the momma, a more mellow momma ill spend a little more time with early on...whereas a more uptight/spooky momma ill go easier on the checks to limit stress.


----------



## Myke (Apr 6, 2012)

I checked this morning, the doe didn't seem to approve of me sticking my hand in the box. I have 3 live kits, one dead and it looks like a partial carcass was outside the nest box. It's a little chilly this morning, but they are covered up pretty well.
Myke


----------



## PinkFox (Apr 6, 2012)

lol thats why with my black doe i actually take the box out to check rather than putting my hand in there, shes a first time momma but shes protective...
my opal doe bluebell is a mush and ive been able to do anything i want to her and the babies since burth, but Rowan...not so mellow lol.


----------



## Myke (Apr 8, 2012)

Just fed the rabbits, all three kits died last night?


----------



## PinkFox (Apr 8, 2012)

oh im sorry, were they in the nest box? did she pull fur? did they look all wrinkly?!
what breed bunnies?


----------



## Myke (Apr 8, 2012)

They were in the nest box, covered in fur and straw, they looked well fed, not wrinkly. It was her 2nd litter, the first was about August of last year, they are Californians. I did breed my second doe today, I will re-breed this doe in two weeks.
Myke


----------

